# Spaghetti Measure - Weekend Project



## darisrob (Oct 24, 2012)

Earlier in the summer I was looking for a nice & easy weekend project. I made a couple of spaghetti measures.
If you want to see more pictures on how I made this I have another blog entry over at: www.woodlogger.com




These were actually pretty easy to make. I made a simple template and used my band saw to cut them out. Then I used different size forstner bits to make the holes.



After that I used a round over bit to smooth out the entire board.



.


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for a nice weekend project to make.
Like your blog also.
One thing - the top link did not work for some reason. I used the bottom one which did and then searched for the project.
Good job.


----------



## darisrob (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks, yep I like the weekend projects. Long projects are good too every so often, but I like the feeling of accomplishment. Not sure what I did wrong with the link, but I fixed it.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Looks like you had such a fun weekend !!! Neat work!


----------



## darisrob (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Fish in bo


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice project Daris and execution. Looks like great minds think alike. The other day while cooking my other half was trying to determine how much spaghetti pasta to use for us and I thought why not make something. 

I made mine a bit smaller than yours and used some scrap pieces I had in the shop. Yours are much bigger and you had better be careful, she just may use that as a naughty or nice paddle if you spend too much time out in the shop. :fie:

I hope it is ok to share with you what I did, I have attached a picture of my version of a spaghetti board. 

Thanks for a great idea.


----------



## darisrob (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Diesel, yours looks great. That's awesome...!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Guys, what size holes did you use for your measures? I am just curious to see if the portions would be the same.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*great minds........*



Mike said:


> Guys, what size holes did you use for your measures? I am just curious to see if the portions would be the same.


I was just thinking the same thing, Mike.

One could always buy a cheap plastic measure at a kitchen store and use the measurements from that...


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Spaghetti Board Measurements*



Mike said:


> Guys, what size holes did you use for your measures? I am just curious to see if the portions would be the same.


I used the following measurements:

1 3/4" - 4 servings
1 1/2" - 3 servings
1 1/8" - 2 servings
7/8" - 1 serving

I should note this is fairly accurate unless of course your Italian and in that case cut the servings in half. My brother in-law is Italian and eats the stuff like a horse. :yes4:

I attached my crude Sketchup Drawing as well.


----------



## darisrob (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey thanks for all the feedback guys. This really was a fun and easy one to do.


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I made some of those some years back along with a spaghetti fork. My wife, as well as all those I made them for, don't use them. I was bummed at the time. 

The wife said it's much easier to measure with here hands than to pull out a tool (she often makes dishes without using measuring cups or spoons? She said the fork didn't work as well as her plastic ones. I hope yours end up somewhere other than the kitchen drawer.


----------



## darisrob (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Berry, I actually made a couple of these and ended up giving them both away as gifts now. Hah, I need to make a couple more.


----------

